# O2 dependent



## BRENDA28 (Sep 27, 2010)

Can someone tell me if the dx code for (o2 dependent) is v46.2 if this is correct....
Thank you-


----------



## courtcadle (Oct 11, 2010)

V462 - Long-term Oxygen Therapy / Supplemental oxygen

It is although I think it depends what type of billing your using it for.  Example I do DME & it's invalid for that, gets rejected off the front end edit.


----------



## BRENDA28 (Oct 13, 2010)

Okay very good... I do family practice and it was a dx code used on a patient that the doctors saw at the hospital. 
Thank you..


----------

